# J30 p/s steering pump & leak.



## CvTech (May 11, 2004)

Hi,

New to Nissan. How difficult is it to replace the power steering pump and hose? I frequent the AudiWorld forums and can navigate my way thru an Audi but never touched a Nissan before. My friend's 91 Maxima has a leak in the P/S somewhere. I told him I could help but am looking for some advice on this subject.

thanx


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's a greasy mess, but it's not that difficult to change. plan a few hours, but most of it will be spent scrubbing yourself when you're done.

the high pressure and return hoses are common to leak. I'd suggest replacing those first and see what happens. often the pump is still in decent shape and if you fix the hoses, the noise stops.

But if you do need to replace the pump, it's still not THAT bad. just remove the belt & hoses.. then you'll have to turn the pulley on the front and you'll see 3 bolts going through the bracket into the pump through the holes of the pulley. remove those and there's 1 or 2 more bolts on the bracket behind the pulley.. then just work the pulley out and you're halfway done. the hard part is seeing the bolts behind the pump.. there's plenty of room to get your arm back there, but you can't see what you're doing after you stick your arm in the only hole back there!


Also, be careful with the bracket.. don't beat on it to break bolts loose. it's an aluminum bracket and I've known a couple people to break them being too rough and prying on the pump to get it out. (probably because they didn't know of the bolt in the back).


----------

